# Ellipse



## Good Surname or what ? (22 Sep 2007)

Is it possible to draw an elipse in Sketchup (other than a circle, that is)?





Just answered my own question by correctly spelling *ellipse*!

http://sketchup.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=39329


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Oct 2007)

Here's another way to draw an ellipse in SU. Install the Ellipse ruby script found here: Ellipse.rb

Unzip into the Plugins folder and read the PDF.


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (11 Oct 2007)

Dave,

It says I'm not authorised to download it.

Phil


----------



## Slim (11 Oct 2007)

Phil, I suspect you need to register with the Sketchup forum first.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (11 Oct 2007)

Sorry. I'll get a proper link for you.


----------

